What is Your favorite free/open license to work with? - afiori
======
jrepinc
GPL →
[https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-3.0.html](https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-3.0.html)
Because it provides the highest ensurance/protection that others that get my
software will have the same freedoms I had when I got the GPL-ed software and
noone can take these freedoms away.

